# Anyone want colored lace?



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Our church quilting group was given a large garbage bag of brand new lace in various lengths and colors. We don't have any use for the colored lace. It would be great for crafts, or girls clothes. Some may be narrow enough for doll clothes. I will be happy to send it to someone who can use it. If you want it, post that you do and I'll pick a winner out of a hat Sunday night.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah pleas put me in the drawing. I can always use lace in my crafts... 
Thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I cannot help myself.

I'll throw my name in for some of it.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Please put me in the drawing.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I would love to be entered into the drawing too!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Can always use extra lace. Please put me in the drawing.

Lillian


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Molly,

I would be very much interested too. I love all kinds of lace. Please enter me and thank you.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OHHH Id love to be in that drawing  ty


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I read in the Freeport, Il. Newspaper of a church group at Orangeville that made and a d sent close to 50 dresses to girls in an orphanage in Africa. One if the young women from the church was visiting the facility and was pictured with them all wearing their little dresses. It was mentioned in the article that the dresses were cut from a simple pattern that one of the ladies had found online, and each was trimmed in lace.

In 1970 my mom was involved in a similar program and she always trimmed the little dresses with lace and added a bow or a couple of buttons that she had in abundance, saying it might be the only pretty thing this child ever had. Now, if any of these children have survived, they would be women in their 40's.

Perhaps a church group out there does this, or would like to. Most if us sewers have fabric we bought, possibly not suited for quilting, that could be used. 

Several years ago, when I was still working, one of my co-workers whose husband was a pastor, was planning a trip to an orphanage in Africa that cared for AIDS babies, and asked for handmade baby sweaters. I made several, one was an experimental one, and came out very long. We joked a out it, but when they got over there, along came a long narrow little boy that they named Festus, and he was perfect for the weird sweater. I keep this little boy in my thoughts and prayers today. 

Sorry to ramble on, it is just a thought. Maybe your quilt ladies would like ti do so ething like this.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

What a lovely drawing, thank you for your generosity. I so love making little things. 

Please enter me!


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

please put me on your list too. I love to sew for my granddaughter. Buslady


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Add me to the mix also please.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Please enter me also.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Classof66 said:


> I read in the Freeport, Il. Newspaper of a church group at Orangeville that made and a d sent close to 50 dresses to girls in an orphanage in Africa. One if the young women from the church was visiting the facility and was pictured with them all wearing their little dresses. It was mentioned in the article that the dresses were cut from a simple pattern that one of the ladies had found online, and each was trimmed in lace.
> 
> In 1970 my mom was involved in a similar program and she always trimmed the little dresses with lace and added a bow or a couple of buttons that she had in abundance, saying it might be the only pretty thing this child ever had. Now, if any of these children have survived, they would be women in their 40's.
> 
> ...


We make the quilts for a hospital outside Managua, Nicaragua. The OB dept. has 7 beds and an average pt count of 10--so several Moms have to share a bed. I pointed out they would be better off at home, but these are high risk. They also often have older kids with them, they use some of the quilts as beds. The other place we make quilts for is an orphanage in Costa Rica. Four nuns take care of 125 kids with CP---none of the kids had anything of their own until we started making the quilts.
I do like the dress idea, and maybe t-shirts for the boys or shorts. We have made over 50 quilts so far this year and the lace came with a fabric donation. We don't have much storage space and one of the women was going to put the lace in the dumpster. I thought someone could use it!
I'd ask you to join us if any of you lived in the area--church membership is not required!


----------



## wajbess (Jan 28, 2007)

Molly, please add my name, too! My girls love lace.


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

could you add me too please? My daughter makes hairbows to help pay college expenses and would love to have extra materials. Thank you


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Ahhhhh .... Still in love with lace and would love to be lucky in this lace lottery. If I should be the lucky one, it will be lovingly put to good use. 

TFS


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love to be included in the drawing. God bless you for your generious nature.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll have my DH draw a name after 9pm tonight. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Katskitten is the winner! There is too much for one box, so Angie is the second winner!

If you ladies will pm me your addresses I'll get in the mail the next time I go to town---probably Th, but maybe sooner.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah Katskitten and Angie! Have fun with the lace.

Lillian


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wow - Thank you so much.

I'll have to see if it goes on Zoie's clothes or some doll clothes I have in mind.

Angie


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

:nanner::nanner::nanner:Woo Hoo Thank you!! PM on it's way.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Congratulation Katskitten and Angie!!! Thank you Molly for your generous giveaway


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Molly, The box got here today and I finally got to open it after running my errands.:grin: Thank you so very much. This is going to be fun putting the lace into my projects.:bouncy::spinsmiley:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've had the box of lace fabric here for a few days, but thought it was a bunch of quilt blocks from the swap.

Thank you for the lace fabrics, now I'm wanting to make either a Zoie fancy dress, or some American Girl doll fancy dresses for Christmas.

Thank you for the lace.

Angie


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm glad it found good homes! Have fun with the lace.


----------

